# [MP4] Pas de son

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé des fichiers mp4, et je voudrais les lire (normal). J'ai essayé avec xine si je pouvais. Réponse : oui. Mais je n'ai pas de son. J'ai essayé avec totem, et j'ai pas de son non plus. Pourquoi ? J'ai vu qu'il y a avait un codec pour xine, mais comment faut-il l'installer ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

```
emerge --info

emerge -pv xine totem
```

----------

## BVR

Bonjour,

Je reprends ce topic à mon compte, vu que j'ai le même souci et que Google m'a conduit ici.

Résumé du problème: pas de problème pour lire les .avi, mais dès que c'est du .mp4, ni vlc ni totem n'arrivent à lire le son.

emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13
> ...

 

emerge -pv totem vlc

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-2.26.5-r1  USE="bluetooth nautilus python -debug -doc -galago -lirc -nsplugin (-tracker)" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.0.6  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa cdda cddax cdio dbus dirac dvb dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt ggi gnome gnutls hal httpd libass libcaca libnotify libproxy libv4l2 live lua matroska mmx mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png pulseaudio qt4 remoteosd rtsp schroedinger sdl sdl-image shine shout sse stream svg theora truetype twolame udev upnp v4l v4l2 vcdinfo vcdx vlm vorbis wma-fixed x264 xinerama xml xosd zvbi (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddb -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libsysfs -libtiger -lirc -modplug -optimisememory -oss (-pda) -pvr -run-as-root -samba -skins -speex (-svga) -taglib (-win32codecs) -xcb -xv" 0 kB

 

J'ai installé la librairie win32codecs, mis le USE win32codecs dans le make.conf ET dans le package.use, rien à faire, il reste toujours en (-win32codecs) pour VLC...

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

[Edit] A force de chercher sur le net, il semble que le USE soit entre parenthèses car il est désactivé pour mon profil (10.0 amd64 desktop). Apparemment, le USE win32codecs ne peut s'activer qu'en x86 ou avec des paquets binaires. Super, ça m'avance pas plus  :Laughing:  , je continue de chercher et je vous tiens au courant si je trouve (merci de m'indiquer une solution si vous en avez une)

[Edit2] grâce à ce topic en italien, j'ai résolu le problème: il faut installer le paquet media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

[Edit3] En fait, le paquet gst-plugins-faad permet la lecture de fichiers mp4 sous totem, mais malheureusement ni sous VLC, ni sous Xine...

Donc à nouveau à la recherche d'une solution pour VLC au moins...

----------

